# Instrumentals



## 2PaCaVeLi (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe...ich hab ein Song als .mp3 und möchte gerne ein Instrumental draus machen...weiss jemand wie man das macht?  Bitte helft mir!


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2004)

Die wohl einfache Version ist, Du öffnest die mp3-Datei mit eine Proggi wie Wavelab oder 
Soundforge und benutzt den Karaoke-Effekt, um die Stimmen zu löschen.

siehe auch Forenbeitrag:  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182176.html


mfg chmee


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (21. Dezember 2004)

Aber dadurch hört sich dan das Lied schlechter an...will aber keinen Qualitätsverlust


----------



## exxe (21. Dezember 2004)

Die einzige Möglichkeit, das so hinzubekommen wie du es vorhast, ist beim Label des Künstlers anzurufen, damit die dir den Song ohne Stimmen neu abmischen   

Aber mal Spass bei Seite. So wie es chmee geschrieben hat ist das wohl die beste Lösung.
Ohne Qualitätsverlust wirst du die Stimmen nie wirklich wegbekommen.


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (21. Dezember 2004)

Mist....aber dann hörts sich ja noch schlechter an als vorher oder?


----------



## witzman (21. Dezember 2004)

Ohne Qualitaetsverlust Stimmen aus Musikstuecken zu entfernen, ist etwa wie aus Gulasch wieder eine Kuh herstellen zu wollen.

Da hast du echt keine Chance.

cu
Witzman


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2004)

1. Die Antwort ist wirklich 42 !
2. Kuh->Gulasch - Ja!
    Gulasch->Kuh - Nein!  

3. Hast Du den Forenbeitrag gelesen, den ich mitgeliefert habe ?
    Die Person suchte die gleiche Lösung. Sorry. Nein!

4. Eine Möglichkeit ist noch, die (wenn vorhanden) instrumentalen Teile Deines
    Tracks rauszuschneiden und versuchen, den Song neu hinzufriemeln. Ist Aber
    wie Gulasch-stücke nehmen und mit Mehlschwitze die Kuh zu modellieren ..

in diesem Sinne.. mfg chmee


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (21. Dezember 2004)

LOL, ok danke für eure Hilfe  ich werd einfach mir die Stimme wegdenken


----------

